# SVS Prime Elevation Speaker to Debut at CES 2016



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*SVS Sound* has announced that its latest Prime speaker – the Prime Elevation – will make its official debut at CES 2016. This compact, multi-functional, speaker is acoustically engineered to be adaptable to almost any function including ceiling, on-wall, stand, and shelf duties. As you’ll see, its unique design and positioning possibilities make it an excellent candidate to help marry multiple surround and immersive formats available on the market today.










“Adaptability has become a major factor in loudspeaker design, especially with the rise of more immersive audio formats,” said Gary Yacoubian, president, SVS. “The SVS Prime Elevation adapts to almost any home theater set-up and plays a variety of roles exceptionally well. Audio enthusiasts will love all the possibilities this powerful, multi-purpose speaker affords.”

Prime Elevation features an attractive slanted baffle trapezoid design that, when paired with a wall mount kit or universal mounting adapter, allows for more than four different wall mount positions along with endless flat surface orientations. That means Elevation can be used as:

A front, side, or rear height channel,
An up-firing height channel,
An up or down-firing center channel for applications where ear-level placement is impeded by large movie screens or televisions,
A side or rear-firing surround speaker,
And, through available wiring schemes, dual mounted bipole or dipole side channels.
¬









This kind of versatility makes Prime Elevation an interesting candidate speaker for a middle ground wall-meets-ceiling side channel placement that could play double duty for both Atmos and Auro-3D encoded films. Users also have the option of setting multiple mounting locations for the speaker, allowing Elevation speakers to be moved to optimal positions based on sound codecs (Atmos: ceiling; Auro 3-D: side and rear wall height). The possibilities are endless.

Similar to other Prime speakers, Elevation has a machined front baffle designed to reduce tweeter diffraction, a FEA-optimized tweeter diffuser for clarity both on and off-axis, and a cast composite ABS and Glass Fiber woofer basket. The 1-inch aluminum dome tweeter and 4.5-in polypropylene cone woofer are blended by a crossover design that SVS says delivers balance across a rated bandwidth spanning 69 Hz to 25kHz. Of course, Prime Elevation will seamlessly voice match with other speakers in SVS’s Prime line-up.

Prime Elevation will begin shipping during April 2016 in a range of colors including Gloss Black, Gloss White, and Black Ash with a hand-painted stain baffle. CES 2016 attendees will have a chance to hear itin action; visit SVS in the Venetian Tower Suites during the event.

_Image Credits: SVS Sound_


----------

